
To Stop Climate Change, We Must Genetically Engineer Humans - misiti3780
http://gizmodo.com/meanwhile-in-the-future-to-stop-climate-change-we-mus-1733583113
======
misiti3780
Link to paper: [http://www.smatthewliao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/HEand...](http://www.smatthewliao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/HEandClimateChange.pdf)

